
Why Boeing’s emergency directions may have failed to save 737 MAX - erentz
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/boeings-emergency-procedure-for-737-max-may-have-failed-on-ethiopian-flight/
======
mhandley
Preliminary report is here:
[http://www.ecaa.gov.et/documents/20435/0/Preliminary+Report+...](http://www.ecaa.gov.et/documents/20435/0/Preliminary+Report+B737-800MAX+%2C%28ET-
AVJ%29.pdf)

Looks like the pilots did everything right initially, but then discovered they
couldn't manually trim up, presumably due to air loads. With no other options,
they re-enabled electric trim and trimmed up, but didn't trim up enough, and
left electric trim enabled. 5 seconds later, MCAS kicked in again, and at the
high airspeed they'd reached (365 knots before the dive started - VMO is 340),
there was no recovery possible.

~~~
dfrage
HN discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19573893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19573893)

